# Dura Ace 10 spd Cassette with Sram Force Rear



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

Anyone tried this combo? Does it work smoothly? 

I am able to get a really good deal on a set of Easton EA90 Aero wheels but they come only with the Dura Ace cassette. I do not want to purchase and find out it does not work. 

Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

as long as you are using SRAM shifters with the rear der. them it will work just fine and if the deal on the wheels is that good who cares if you dont use a DA cassette. SRAM uses the same freebody as shimano so any SRAM cassette would fit on there.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've been running Ultegra cassettes (sorry... i just cast justify spending so much $$ on DA cassettes that wear out faster and require more frequent chain replacement) on SRAM Red/Force for 2 years. Shimano cassettes work great with SRAM.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

I've found that when I used a shimano cassette, DA in my case, that I had better shifting with the DA chain. It seems that the shimano chain has less lateral flex so it works better with the shifting ramps on the cassette. The missing tooth in SRAM cassettes works better with the slightly flexier SRAM chain. I've run Force with DA cassette and chain, and now I'm using Red with the red cassette and a 1090 chain.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Yes you are correct in that the standard freehub on the Easton EA90 Aero is a Shimano 10spd only which will not accomodate a Sram cassette (needs the Shimano 8/9/10 hub). I have a set of Aeros and ordered a 8/9/10 hub from Easton (about 75 shipped). I have run the Force rear der with both the Force cassette and a DA cassette and cannot tell the difference when shifting.


----------



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

Roadrider22 said:


> Yes you are correct in that the standard freehub on the Easton EA90 Aero is a Shimano 10spd only which will not accomodate a Sram cassette (needs the Shimano 8/9/10 hub). I have a set of Aeros and ordered a 8/9/10 hub from Easton (about 75 shipped). I have run the Force rear der with both the Force cassette and a DA cassette and cannot tell the difference when shifting.


Thank you for your reply. What do you like/dislike most about the EA90Aero's?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes they will. I had to temporarily use a 10spd Dura Ace cassette after installing my Sram Red shifter/RD because the seller forgot to ship me the Sram Red cassette. I had no problem and everything shifts smooth.


----------



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

UPDATE:

I installed a 11-21 DA cassette and lo and behold......BETTER SHIFTING than with the OG1070. Plus it's so much more quiet...no racket.

I'm happy. Thanks to all helped.

Here's a pic of the steed with new wheels


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Slimbrown said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I installed a 11-21 DA cassette and lo and behold......BETTER SHIFTING than with the OG1070. Plus it's so much more quiet...no racket.
> 
> ...


Are those FSA chainwheels on your Force crank arms?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Are those FSA chainwheels on your Force crank arms?




Looks like it


----------



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

BunnV said:


> Are those FSA chainwheels on your Force crank arms?


How'd you guess?  

2 reasons for the FSA.chainrings.

1. I wanted a 38T innner ring. Force only has a 36T.
2. I wanted black chainrings. I serached high and lo for Black Stronglight rings. But did not find any. So the FSA will do just fine until I find some.


----------



## spyguy (Aug 13, 2011)

alternatively, is it alright to use a 11-23 sram red rear cassette with a shimano dura-ace group?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

spyguy said:


> alternatively, is it alright to use a 11-23 sram red rear cassette with a shimano dura-ace group?


It will work and save weight... might add a bit of noise and don't pedal backwards with the missing teeth... doesn't feel right.


----------

